# Alléger le menu de l'ATV après hack



## exo07 (17 Septembre 2010)

Je souhaite alléger le  le menu initial mon l'AppleTv aquise récemment et hackée avec ATV Flash afin de supprimer ce qui ne me sert jamais, tout cela en appliquant la méthode décrite ci-dessous trouvée sur le site xbmc passion:
http://passion-xbmc.org/tutoriels-mac/tuning-du-menu-de-l'appletv/

Je ne connais pas grand chose au terminal, mais faire des copier/coller me semblait à ma portée 
Mais voilà dès que je rentre la première ligne de commande du tuto à savoir:
ssh -1 frontrow@appletv.local 
je récupère aussitôt le message d'erreur suivant:
Protocol major versions differ: 1 vs. 2
Donc impossible d'aller plus loin. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer de ses lumières?


LE TUTO en intégralité:

Se logger en ssh à l'appletv
Code:
ssh -1 frontrow@appletv.local

Entrer le mot de passe :
Code:
frontrow

Obtenir les droits admin :
Code:
sudo bash
et entrer le mot de passe
Code:
frontrow

Obtenir les droits d'écriture sur le répertoire système :
Code:
mount -uw /

Aller dans le répertoire contenant les menus
Code:
cd /System/Library/CoreServices/Finder.app/Contents/PlugIns/

Obtenir la liste des menus :
Code:
ls

Dans mon cas :
Citation
Settings.frappliance
Internet.frappliance
TV.frappliance
Movies.frappliance
XBMCLauncher.frappliance
Music.frappliance
Photos.frappliance
nitoTV.frappliance
Podcasts.frappliance

Pour enlever une entrée du menu, il suffit de la renommer en .old, comme ça, on pourra la restaurer dans son état initial en cas de besoin.

Pour enlever Photos :
Code:
mv Photos.frappliance/ Photos.frappliance.old
Pour enlever Movies :
Code:
mv Movies.frappliance/ Movies.frappliance.old
Pour enlever Podcasts :
Code:
mv Podcasts.frappliance/ Podcasts.frappliance.old
Pour enlever Music :
Code:
mv Music.frappliance/ Music.frappliance.old
Pour enlever Internet :
Code:
mv Internet.frappliance/ Internet.frappliance.old
Pour enlever nitoTV :
Code:
mv nitoTV.frappliance/ nitoTV.frappliance.old
Pour enlever TV :
Code:
mv TV.frappliance/ TV.frappliance.old
Pour enlever Settings :
Code:
mv Settings.frappliance/ Settings.frappliance.old

Une fois cela fait, on vérifie en faisant :
Code:
ls

On remet le système en lecture seule :
Code:
mount -ur /

On redémarre l'AppleTv
Code:
reboot

Et voila c'est fini !
Prochaine état le tuning du menu launcher


----------



## fpoil (17 Septembre 2010)

Euh, soit tu installes overflow(version beta) que tu trouves dans le menu maintenance/ installer plugins: ce plugin te permet soit de regrouper tous les menus que tu ne veux pas afficher directement dans le menu sous un menu appeler overflow (il apparaitra en dernier a droite) soit carrement ne pas les faire apparaitre du tout...   Soit en effet via ssh rn faisant ssh frontrow@appletv.local.


----------



## exo07 (17 Septembre 2010)

Merci bien Fpoil, c'est effectivement super simple et ....au poil (mais comment aurait-il pu en être autrement venant de ta part )


----------

